# Affari Tuoi con Amadeus: Antonio Cassano concorrente alla prima puntata



## fabri47 (16 Febbraio 2022)

*Sabato 19 febbraio*, dalle *ore 20:35* su *Rai 1*, partirà *Affari Tuoi - Formato Famiglia *con la conduzione di *Amadeus *e la partecipazione di sua moglie *Giovanna Civitillo*. Lo storico gioco dei pacchi, dopo una rinnovata versione andata in onda lo scorso anno con gli sposi condotta da Carlo Conti, stavolta vedrà come protagoniste le famiglie italiane.

A giocare nella prima puntata, l'ex calciatore *Antonio Cassano* con i suoi amici e famigliari. Ospite anche il cantante Gigi D'Alessio.


----------



## Gamma (16 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sabato 19 febbraio*, dalle *ore 20:35* su *Rai 1*, partirà *Affari Tuoi - Formato Famiglia *con la conduzione di *Amadeus *e la partecipazione di sua moglie *Giovanna Civitillo*. Lo storico gioco dei pacchi, dopo una rinnovata versione andata in onda lo scorso anno con gli sposi condotta da Carlo Conti, stavolta vedrà come protagoniste le famiglie italiane.
> 
> A giocare nella prima puntata, l'ex calciatore *Antonio Cassano* con i suoi amici e famigliari. Ospite anche il cantante Gigi D'Alessio.



Già me lo immagino: "Ama, io se sarebbi avuto la testa sulle spalle, di pacchi ne vincevo a tonnellate".


----------



## sampapot (16 Febbraio 2022)

meno male che me la sono persa....avrei vomitato la cena sicuramente....e pensare che ha anche vestito la maglia rossonera


----------



## DavidGoffin (17 Febbraio 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> meno male che me la sono persa....avrei vomitato la cena sicuramente....e pensare che ha anche vestito la maglia rossonera


No è dopodomani hai tutto il tempo di organizzarti per non perdertela, io piuttosto guardo il monoscopio


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

*Il vip a giocare stasera sarà Lino Banfi e non Antonio Cassano, a differenza di quanto precedentemente annunciato.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il vip a giocare stasera sarà Lino Banfi e non Antonio Cassano, a differenza di quanto precedentemente annunciato.*


*Confermata l'ospitata di Gigi D'Alessio, che farà parte del "pacco musicale". Altro ospite, sempre del citato pacco, il cantante Matteo Romano.*


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Parte tra poco.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Febbraio 2022)

Si è tornati alla vecchia scenografia stile ai tempi di Insinna.


----------



## Hellscream (20 Febbraio 2022)

Sono straconvinto che la ragazza che ai tempi interpretava Annuccia in un medico in famiglia, oggi odi quel nome con tutta se stessa


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

Il programma è stato un gran flop: solo il 17% contro C'è Posta. Ho guardato un po' e l'ho trovato inguardabile, poi vabbè, il gioco in sè è un tarocco disgustoso ed è vergognoso che lo continuino a proporre insistentemente nonostante gli ascolti sempre bassi. Ho trovato più gradevole l'edizione con Carlo Conti, almeno ogni tanto c'era qualche gnocca tra le spose  .


----------



## fabri47 (20 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma è stato un gran flop: solo il 17% contro C'è Posta. Ho guardato un po' e l'ho trovato inguardabile, poi vabbè, il gioco in sè è un tarocco disgustoso ed è vergognoso che lo continuino a proporre insistentemente nonostante gli ascolti sempre bassi. Ho trovato più gradevole l'edizione con Carlo Conti, almeno ogni tanto c'era qualche gnocca tra le spose  .


Aggiungo che pure Amadeus si sta sovraesponendo troppo ed ora ci ha messo in mezzo pure la moglie, così ci si rende solo patetici. A maggior ragione, visto che farà il quarto Sanremo sicuramente, è meglio per lui tenere un profilo basso e fare poco ma buono. Lo stesso Carlo Conti, ad esempio, appare molto meno portando in onda solo i suoi cavalli di battaglia.


----------

